# Congratulations Camping479!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kudos to Mike for reaching the rarified air of *2,000 posts!*








Keep 'em coming, we have enjoyed them all!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads and thanks for all the help!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to Go Mike















You the man









Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads Mike,

I have not read all of your 2000 post, but have learned so much from the ones I have.







Keep those post coming.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Way to go, Mike. Thanks for all your great advice!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...2000!!! CONGRATS.

Maybe sometime in 2008 I'll reach that mark..


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mike,

Congratulations on the 2000 post. sunny Lots of good knowledge there. Keep them coming.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mike

congrats on the 2000 mark
















you are









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Holy Cow!!!* Congratulations and thanks for all the help & advice!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks guys, you're all a great bunch to "hang around" with









Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Mike!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Motor-mouth Mike! Congrats!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All Good Advice

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Congrats on reaching 2000!!!!! Outstanding contribution









Thor


----------

